# IT Recruiters in Toronto



## SamNZ (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just in need some some general advice.
What is the process when applying for IT jobs in Toronto?

When I was in London, I had to ring the recuiters immediately after I submitted my resume so they would take a look at it before it drops to the bottom of their pile.

So I have applied for about 50 jobs and only 1 recruiter has rung me back. I know I'm not that rubbish at my job but surely recuiters don't expect me to ring them? or do they?

Regards,

Sam


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

SamNZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just in need some some general advice.
> What is the process when applying for IT jobs in Toronto?
> ...


Sam 

First and foremost, have you applied for PR via the FSW programme? If so then
do the following to get noticed:

1. Create a profile on linked in and network with professionals and hiring managers in your field.
2. Before you distribute your CV/Resume, contact the job recruitment agencies (by phone) and let them know of your situation and move to canada as well as the type of roles you are currently seeking.
3. Mass distribute your CV/Resume to job site portals on craigslist, gumtree, jobserve, hays, monster.ca, workopolis.ca, (for IT field: it-careers.ca, bctechnologies.net or branham300.org)

When you apply for the jobs, ensure that you inform them of your visa application status usually with a covering letter. 
Also chase up correspondences for every job that you apply to.
Linkedin is good professional networking site as you make contact/network with hiring managers and personnel for inside recruitment information.

If not a job, you will guaranteed at least some interviews which is promising. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ravi Shanghavi (Sep 23, 2010)

Sam, yes your best bet is that if you see a position that you'd like to apply for. Submit and ring them, you can't count on them for finding it in their system and calling you. They tend to give preference understandably to existing consultants in their database.

Best of luck,
Ravi Shanghavi, Ottawa


----------



## SamNZ (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks all, I am now making a note to hound all the recruiters.
I guess it also makes it hard because I am still in Montreal and some of them do not take my application seriously until I arrive in Toronto.

Sam


----------



## newsenthil (Nov 8, 2010)

SamNZ said:


> Thanks all, I am now making a note to hound all the recruiters.
> I guess it also makes it hard because I am still in Montreal and some of them do not take my application seriously until I arrive in Toronto.
> 
> Sam


Sam, I am planning to move to Canada early next year...i have my PR. Could you please share me few recruiters name and contact details to connect with them. I have 10+ year of exp in IT and would like to fix some job before moving. Could you please help on this


----------



## drummondshelley (Nov 9, 2010)

Best thing to do with recruiters is get your CV to the ones with a searchable database, then wait for a call.


----------

